# Dollar Tree Body Armor (DIY)



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Interesting.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Interesting. It would be heavy to carry around but may be good for lining a wall...


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

So basically level III for pennies and something that could be created on the move and in a pinch. 
Great find! Thanks for the post.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

terri9630 said:


> Interesting. It would be heavy to carry around but may be good for lining a wall...


I don't think it would be much heavier than a Military strike plate. Have you felt how much a IBA or IOTV weighs even without the strike plates? And an IOTV with all 4 plates and DAPS and groin pad is OMG! None of it is light by any means.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

With a bit more scrounging and ingenuity I'm sure one can com up with something a bit lighter and possibly stop a 223 or larger. Still very cool idea though


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

That was pretty dang impressive!


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

My preconceived notion was to come in here and comment on how dumb something like this is...however, after watching the video it's sorta frightening how quickly this guy came up with something that stopped so much. 

And...as always the second post about lining walls was the lesson for me here. What a novel and "cheap" idea to add safety to a safe room.

Overall, I'm impressed by this mans creativity


----------

